# What herbs can my tortoises eat?



## AsaGarcia03 (Mar 31, 2016)

I found some herb plants for cheap and was wondering what herbs tortoises could eat?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 31, 2016)

They can eat most of the herbs that people can eat. The tricky part is in finding any that they actually WILL eat.


----------

